# LCP, LC9 & SR9c, side by side.



## Lateck

Here are a few pic's of the three smaller Rugers. Just photos with no numbers or sizes 





My LCP & SR9c have Crimson Trace lasers on at this time and will put one on the LC9 soon.
Lateck,


----------



## twodogs

Thanks for the post. I have the LCP, and am considering the LC9. I wish it didn't have a safety on it. I also like the SR9c.


----------



## sprale

I love my SR9c, but that's about as small as I want to go. The LCP just doesn't garner much confidence from me and I don't see why I would need both the SR9c and the LC9.


----------



## recoilguy

twodogs said:


> Thanks for the post. I have the LCP, and am considering the LC9. I wish it didn't have a safety on it. I also like the SR9c.


Don't use the safety nothing says you have to engage it or keep it engaged

CG


----------



## dondavis3

I got one of the 1st Ruger LC9's delivered.

I just happen to be in my LGS and UPS delivered them 3 LC9's.

I inspected it & bought it on the spot.










I've now got 300 to 400 rounds thru it w/o one malfunction.

It's so much better in every way than the LCP I carried for years.

It's like night & day difference.

I never put 100 + rounds through the LCP in the 3 years I carried it.
LC9's a great gun, very slim.

:smt1099


----------



## hemmigremmie

Thanks for the neat comparisom. Ive been wanting to compare em and you couldnt have done it anybetter. Tnx, HG:mrgreen:


----------

